# How to view each buy/sell during the day?



## riture (7 August 2009)

HI, I am a beginner here, is there anybody know can we view the volume of selling and volume of buying during the day, because it didn't indicate separately in course of sales.


----------



## beamstas (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



riture said:


> HI, I am a beginner here, is there anybody know can we view the volume of selling and volume of buying during the day, because it didn't indicate separately in course of sales.




It's called volume..
For every buy there is a sell
For every sell there is a buy

Each is a "trade", there is no seperate buying and selling..

Brad


----------



## cutz (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



riture said:


> HI, I am a beginner here, is there anybody know can we view the volume of selling and volume of buying during the day, because it didn't indicate separately in course of sales.




G'Day riture

Who's your broker ?, 

If they can provide a dynamic platform like iress you can see the individual trades that went through in the course of sales.


----------



## riture (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



cutz said:


> G'Day riture
> 
> Who's your broker ?,
> 
> If they can provide a dynamic platform like iress you can see the individual trades that went through in the course of sales.




I use comsec, I don't know if they provide iress or not, I will find out


----------



## cutz (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



riture said:


> I use comsec, I don't know if they provide iress or not, I will find out




Yep,

They sure do.


----------



## riture (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



riture said:


> HI, I am a beginner here, is there anybody know can we view the volume of selling and volume of buying during the day, because it didn't indicate separately in course of sales.






cutz said:


> Yep,
> 
> They sure do.




thank you for all...enjoy your day


----------



## riture (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



cutz said:


> Yep,
> 
> They sure do.





how much will they charge for dynamic platform-iress


----------



## beamstas (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



cutz said:


> G'Day riture
> 
> Who's your broker ?,
> 
> If they can provide a dynamic platform like iress you can see the individual trades that went through in the course of sales.




As in who initiated the *trade?*


----------



## cutz (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



riture said:


> how much will they charge for dynamic platform-iress




It's free but if you do less than 8 trades a month or less than $220 worth of brokerage per month it costs $82.50/month.

Info is under trading tools on their site.


----------



## cutz (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



beamstas said:


> As in who initiated the *trade?*




Hi Brad,

I'm not sure what you mean, i was asking about the broker to suggest a platform, iress shows all trades that were executed on the ASX.


----------



## beamstas (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



cutz said:


> Hi Brad,
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean, i was asking about the broker to suggest a platform, iress shows all trades that were executed on the ASX.




Thanks, 
You don't need IRESS for this, regular CommSec has the Course of sales, 

Example;


```
Trade of BHP occurring on Friday, 07 Aug 2009

Time       Price  Vol   Value     Condition 
11:32:58 AM 37.800 402 15,195.60   
11:32:58 AM 37.810 742 28,055.02   
11:32:58 AM 37.810 1,000 37,810.00   
11:32:58 AM 37.810 2,000 75,620.00   
11:32:58 AM 37.810 500 18,905.00   
11:32:58 AM 37.810 371 14,027.51   
11:32:58 AM 37.810 1 37.81   
11:32:58 AM 37.810 386 14,594.66   
11:32:56 AM 37.810 50 1,890.50   
11:32:42 AM 37.810 200 7,562.00   
11:32:33 AM 37.810 5 189.05   
11:32:33 AM 37.800 350 13,230.00   
11:32:33 AM 37.810 1 37.81   
11:32:33 AM 37.800 350 13,230.00   
11:32:33 AM 37.810 58 2,192.98   
11:32:33 AM 37.810 2,500 94,525.00   
11:32:33 AM 37.810 12,000 453,720.00   
11:32:33 AM 37.810 2 75.62   
11:32:33 AM 37.810 13 491.53   
11:32:33 AM 37.810 74 2,797.94
```

Brad


----------



## cutz (7 August 2009)

Ah Ha,

Gotcha Brad,

Sorry guys, didn't realize the website provided that, there you go.


----------



## riture (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



beamstas said:


> Thanks,
> You don't need IRESS for this, regular CommSec has the Course of sales,
> 
> Example;
> ...




that's what I'm asking, how can we recoginize which one is sale or buy from the view of individual.


----------



## skyQuake (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



riture said:


> that's what I'm asking, how can we recoginize which one is sale or buy from the view of individual.




someone is BUYING and someone is SELLING.

Unless you're asking whether its buyer hitting the ask or seller hitting the bid...


----------



## skyQuake (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



riture said:


> thanks, but how can we read course of sales?




clarify?

as in tape reading?


----------



## riture (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



skyQuake said:


> clarify?
> 
> as in tape reading?




but how to use it in a practical way of the pricing floating.


----------



## riture (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



skyQuake said:


> clarify?
> 
> as in tape reading?




is that means more tradings in course of sales, more posibilities share price will rise, and does XT sales influence the share price?


----------



## skyQuake (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



riture said:


> but how to use it in a practical way of the pricing floating.




??

What do u mean by pricing floating?

EDIT: XT= exchange traded. Doesn't affect price, brokers doing their own stuff
Tape reading is a whole new game, looking at what's hit and whats pulled and whats refershed etc.


----------



## riture (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



skyQuake said:


> ??
> 
> What do u mean by pricing floating?
> 
> ...




thank you , I'm geting clear now, feel better....


----------



## beamstas (7 August 2009)

*Re: how to view amount of sale and buy during the day*



riture said:


> is that means more tradings in course of sales, more posibilities share price will rise, and does XT sales influence the share price?




The Depth and Course of sales is completely different

Increased activity in the course of sales has nothing to do with the possibility of the price rising.

Im glad SkyQuake came into bat because im struggling here, too!


----------



## Aussiest (7 August 2009)

Okay, here's a little thingy cos i'm bored. This is a 1min chart on a daily chart. You can see the buy and sell action here.


----------

